# Splitting transmission and rear end on Ford 3000



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

I have a bad leak of hydraulic fluid (2 gallons) whenever I check the level and I can no longer live with it. The gasket between the transmission and rear end is bad and Lucas stop leak helped only a little bit. I am someday soon going to split the tractor in the back to fix it, but I want to be prepared. With the tractor split in the rear, what should be replaced besides the gasket? I read that the coupler should be replaced. 
The tractor is a Ford 3000 diesel built Sept 15, 1967 with an eight speed transmission and live 540 PTO.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy JGP,

Besides the flange gasket, you could replace any shaft seals that are accessible. Have you tried tightening the flange bolts? I would put a jack under it first to remove downward pressure from the flange, then try to tighten nuts.


----------



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

I have not tried tightening the flange bolts. Where would I place the jack?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I guess I would put a block of wood between the flange and jack and apply some upward pressure with the jack. Then try to tighten the flange bolts.


----------

